# APDT Rally O- Tally is silly



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally and I have been having relaxed fun with our second level APDT Rally training and trials. It is VERY loosey goosey with few "rules". I guess my whole demeanor must be different than for our CD legs, bc last night, Tally did his "pivot" lefts in a seated positon! I couldnt help but laugh, it was so silly. We worked on using his back end by turning left around corners, left around four chairs, 360 lefts etc, left about turns, left sidesteps, etc. I guess Tally thought he outsmarted the system, by just spinning left on his butt with an alert, obedient look on his mug when I took my "pivot" step left. Creative. He did it properly on the course, but sitting for repeating practice(?).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

So Tally is your new Rally-O efficiency consultant. Get him a new business card.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know! Lazy boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's a very smart boy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I can just picture the butt pivot! Silly boy!!
Sue Ailsby's "Law of Laziness" why bother to get up if I'm gonna have to sit again! 
Sit and Spin is wayyy more efficient! 

Are there APDT trials in Southern Maine?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ya gotta love it when they out-think us!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was kind of dumbfounded bc it was actually the ultimate logical progression of what i was asking him.

Today Fenway 6 months and Tango 1 year (w/ time off for elbow surgery), took their first CGC class by storm lol. They are the dynamic golden duo in a sea of border collies, australian shepherds and, bizzarely cavaliers which have had a big popularity spike in Portland.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

My friend always says that there are times where we don't want the goldens to start thinking for themselves...

He's kinda like my Aubrie I guess. Once she learns something new, she tries to accomplish the same task with as little work on her part as possible! :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> My friend always says that there are times where we don't want the goldens to start thinking for themselves...
> 
> He's kinda like my Aubrie I guess. Once she learns something new, she tries to accomplish the same task with as little work on her part as possible! :


It's true. Once smart goldens learn something, it's not a good idea to drill it too much or youre going to get a creative interpretation! It is a lot of fun to see the brain is working,lol.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My goldens have always been so very anal or Pavlovian, we have learned not to over train!
They can take something simple and turn it into .....chaos!

My DH started teaching Selka drop on recall too early. WHOA, did we regret that.
Took a long time to reteach recall!

I am constantly amazed at your committment to training all your pups and how much they have accomplished so young,Jill! I had to originally train mine one at a time. We had Selka 4 years before we got Gunner!


----------

